# Honda HS/HSS factory side skids mounting slots distance......?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a few honda HS blowers but none of them have the holes on the auger housing sides to accept the side skids. 
Does any member knows what the distance is between the slots on the side skids or the distance between the mounting holes on the auger housing sides on either HS or HSS series blowers (to my knowledge is is the same on both).
I may get the housings powder coated or repainted and I would like to drill the holes before I do that.
I am also tempted to do the same on my Yamahas.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

From my research, the distance is 2 3/8" between the holes on center. Hope this helps.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks mishkaya.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone else that could help me with the dimensions......?


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im not trying to be an ass but it would probably be best for you to order the skids drill the holes using the actual skids as a template, then get it powder coated.
Any measurement that someone gives you could be inaccurate as could be your measuring and marking. It would suck to drill holes then find that the skids don't line up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advise malba.


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

Just measured the holes on my HSS928A, 2-3/8" on center, .350" hole dia. 
I plan to cnc a few skids when time allows.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you SND......!


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

I just drilled mine a couple of days ago. The blower is not available to measure right now, I used the skids as a template, but I would have thought that the bolts were farther apart than what's been indicated. On a side note, after I drilled my holes I installed rivnuts. It turned out really good and looks almost as oem as the welded nuts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I went with 2-3/8" on centers for one of my Yamaha YS828 (prior owner drilled side holes and installed poly skids but it was a terrible job, I welded those holes first and drilled new holes at the Honda spec distance). I may potencially be installing the heavy duty commercial honda side skids on it.


----------

